# Comparison xray views



## RebeccaMoney (Jan 22, 2016)

What ICD10 would be used for a comparison view? Pt has left wrist pain and the doctor is xraying both wrists.  She wants to check the variance of the right wrist.  Thank you,


----------



## abrodskycpc (Feb 16, 2016)

We use Z01.89.


----------



## fltbaroque (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought that comparison x-rays did not support medical necessity. Have you had any problems getting paid using the Z01.89?

Thanks!


----------



## kboyd22 (Mar 2, 2016)

*medical necessity denial with ICD-10*

We are having problems with medical necessity on X-rays, since the switch to ICD-10. Can anyone tell me if there is a medical policy somewhere that lists covered ICD 10 codes. We checked CMS but there is not anything. We are a Rheumatology practice.


----------

